# What kind of cable do I need to connect my pc to tv?



## skjhlkj (Sep 26, 2007)

I want to play movie on my tv from my desktop or laptop. My desktop is running xp, and my laptop is running vista. (not sure if this info help).

What kind of cable do i need to do the job? Where can I find them? How much do they usually cost?

thanks.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

What inputs do you have on the TV and what outputs on the PC?

Common choices are:

RCA Component









S-Video









Less common but more effective:

DVI









And the best . . HDMI









Then there are combinations of all of these


----------

